# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مازندران یا گیلان؟ بندرعباس یا بوشهر؟

## abcde

ببخشید که میپرسم دوباره ولی واقعا وقت نیست زیاد.
میشه هر چی میدونید از *شهر* و *دانشگاهای علوم پزشکی* اینا بگید؟ برای *اولویت بندی* میخوام.

----------


## hls141516

Up

----------


## reza fff

گیلان دانشگاه خوبیه خوش اب و هواست اساتیدشم خیلی راه میان..ولی توجه داشته باش ک هوشبریو اتاق عملش تو لنگروده ک میشه شرق گیلان
درمورد خوابگاهم نمیدونم داره یا نه..چون هرکیو میشناسم رفته خونه اشتراکی گرفتن

----------


## reza fff

اگ امکانات شهری مهمه برات رشت از بابل و ساری بالاتره
چیز خاصی مدنظرته؟

----------


## Fatigue

اول شمال
گیلان دانشگاه گیلان خیلی خوبه وسط جنگله
مازندران 
بوشهر
بندرعباس

----------


## mohammad1397

> گیلان دانشگاه خوبیه خوش اب و هواست اساتیدشم خیلی راه میان..ولی توجه داشته باش ک هوشبریو اتاق عملش تو لنگروده ک میشه شرق گیلان
> درمورد خوابگاهم نمیدونم داره یا نه..چون هرکیو میشناسم رفته خونه اشتراکی گرفتن


برای پزشکی خوابگاه میده ؟

----------


## reza fff

> برای پزشکی خوابگاه میده ؟


نمیدونم زنگ بزنی جواب میدن بهت بخش مسول دانشجویی..ولی چندنفر میشناسم ورودی 95 96 پزشکی و پرستاری ک بهشون خوابگاه ندادن حالا نمیدونم واس اینکه گیلانی بودن یا ن
اما ب پیراپزشکی های لنگرود میدن

----------

